# KDE et Gnome sur Fink ?



## vampire1976 (20 Mars 2006)

Voilà je viens d'installer (ça faisait longtemps la KDE (.bin) avec fink sur mon powerbook...

Mais voilà, quand je lance KDE avec cette commande dans X11 : */sw/bin/startkde*
J'arrive sur une fenètre "kandal'f (je sais plus trop quoi)" et là impossible de cliquer sur la fermeture de cette fenètre ni même sur n'importe où ...

Il n'y a que le clique droit qui marche mais dès que je lance par exemple la configuartion desktop, je peux rien faire non plus...

Comment faire ?

Là par exemple pour pas que cela bug je lance que cette commande : */sw/bin/kicker* au moins ça lance la barre des tâches et je peux bosser mais j'aimerais avoir TOUTE l'interface sur OS X... Pas la peine de me dire que je peux installer directement Linux à partir d'un CD car je n'ai pas de partition disque pour ça...  

Et sinon est-ce possible que j'instal aussi la gnome avec fink alors que j'ai déjà la KDE ?

Et comment lancer après l'installation la gnome ?

Est-ce aussi simple ?

merci ^^


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Mars 2006)

Personne n'a essayé...


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2006)

Bon. Je n'ai pas essayé (la flemme  ) mais :
- tu peux avoir Gnome et KDE installées toutes deux sans aucun problème (j'ai fait ça des années avec Linux et FreeBSD sans souci)
- pour pouvoir essayer KDE et debugger ton problème plus aisément, tu peux utiliser la commande XNest qui te permet de lancer un autre serveur X11 encapsulé dans une fenêtre.
- quant à avoir TOUTE l'interface : je ne comprends pas trop la question. Peux-tu expliciter ?


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Mars 2006)

je n'ai pas Fink en ce moment mais quand c'était le cas, j'avais mis
/sw/bin/startkde >/tmp/kde.log 2>&1
dans mon .xinitrc
(et mis un # devant exec quartz-wm)

tu peux très bien installer à la fois KDE et gnome avec Fink et justement éditer ton .xinitrc (fichier d'initialisation de X11 à la racine de ton répertoire user) pour quand tu le souhaites lancer kde, quand ti-u le souhaite lancer gnome.


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2006)

Heu en fait avoir toute l'interface je parlais du lancement du système... entier avec le lanceur .... car quand je fais /sw/bin/kicker tout marche bien mais je n'ai pas le système en son entier je n'ai que le kicker en bas et je peux lancer les appli mais j'ai pas le fond d'écran ni rien du desk entier de KDE...

Et avec quelle commande je lance gnome dans X11 ?:rose: 

Merci Thierry ... Mais comment éditer le fichier ?

Et je met Où cette commande dans le fichier ? Au début au milieu ? A la fin ?


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2006)

Hum ... Je me demande si cela ne vient pas du mode d'utilisation de X11 : avec ou sans mode plein écran. Par défaut, le X11 d'Apple est paramétré pour ne pas avoir ce mode.
En conséquence je ne vois pas comment on peut avoir l'environnement KDE en entier ...
D'où ma remarque précédente : tu devrais essayer avec la commande Xnest (bien pratique pour tout dire) et tester ta configuration ainsi. Après, si tu tiens vraiment à avoir ton KDE tout complet, passe en mode plein écran (Préférences>Onglet Output).

Quant au fichier ".xinitrc" il te faut le créer dans répertoir "maison".


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Mars 2006)

Pour .xinitrc , tu le copies à partir du fichier xinitrc qui est dans /etc/x11/xinit/   . Dans le terminal, tu tapes :

cp /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ~/.xinitrc

puis tu édites le .xinitrc par exemple avec pico

pico .xinitrc

et là tu commentes le exec quart-wm pour mettre la ligne que je donnais
ctrlx pour sortir, tu sauves.

Pour le reste, pas mieux que bompi !


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2006)

merci je testerais ça


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Hum ... Je me demande si cela ne vient pas du mode d'utilisation de X11 : avec ou sans mode plein écran. Par défaut, le X11 d'Apple est paramétré pour ne pas avoir ce mode.
> En conséquence je ne vois pas comment on peut avoir l'environnement KDE en entier ...
> D'où ma remarque précédente : tu devrais essayer avec la commande Xnest (bien pratique pour tout dire) et tester ta configuration ainsi. Après, si tu tiens vraiment à avoir ton KDE tout complet, passe en mode plein écran (Préférences>Onglet Output).
> 
> Quant au fichier ".xinitrc" il te faut le créer dans répertoir "maison".



heu c'est quoi Xnet ?:rose:


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2006)

j'ai aucun xinit nul part :hein:

mais sinon c'est quelle commande pour lancer gnome ?


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Mars 2006)

Pour l'interface "entière" de KDE... 

Quand je lance startkde il lance la fenètre de boot des extentions ... Et là il affiche le fond d'écran kde et toute l'interface... dans X11, mais quand je passe en plein écran sur X11 il n'y a plus rien ....  je vois juste OS X rien d'autre comme si il avait quitté...


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2006)

Xnest : cela te permet de lancer (à la mimine dans le terminal) une nouvelle fenêtre X11 contenant un serveur X11 (donc tu as un serveur X11 dans un autre serveur X11 : d'où _nest_). C'est pratique pour tester la configuration de serveurs ou d'installations bêtas de softs tels que KDE ou Gnome.
Quant à ton problème, désolé, je ne peux guère aller plus loin (je n'ai pas vraiment l'intention d'installer KDE sur mon Mac pour l'occasion ...)


----------

